# getting bigger



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

my little babys are bigger 1 cockerel and 2 pullets






yay how much longer till i see eggs

from kira


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

10 weeks old how much longer


from kira


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love that rich color. Bet they are going to be stunning all grown up.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree! Very nice colour on these birds. 
You're going to be waiting another 10-20 weeks for eggs, still, though. They're only babies yet


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Love this age. They're so fun to watch explore and their personalities really start to blossom.


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh because my neighbors have some and they are saying10-16weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

I gunna post some more pictures soon


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

at this age they should be on grower feed

this slows down their growth so their bones can catch up

keeping them on starter or starter/grower isn't a good idea

at about 18 weeks old i then put them on laying pellets


good luck

they are looking good

piglett


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Well fiere what type of hens do you have mine may start earlier than others they are road island reds rhode I mean


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

16-18 weeks is for a production bred hen, Rhode Island reds are not production bred hens. Most non-production breeds start laying between 20-30 weeks. That being said some breeds come in a more productive strain in which case you are looking at 20-24 weeks, maybe if hey are over achievers they might lay by 18 but that's not overly common.

Just don't get upset if they don't start laying at 16 weeks because they more than likely won't.


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Kk I have 1 question are you a boy or a girl cuse If you butcher and you are girl dang


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Am very much a woman lol. Nothing wrong with butchering, I hunt and fish as well as farm.


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

I fish And I have some white tails at my house


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Do you ever get emotional while you butcher


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Killing them isn't easy, I get very attached to my livestock, so it's quite humbling. But I think it's a good thing, if I ever lose all emotion when killing, in my mind I shouldn't be doing it anymore. Just because I eat meat and butcher my animals doesn't mean I have less love for them, I do it myself because I know it's the kindest life and death they can have, so it's more so out of love for my animals that I do it. Now hunting and fishing is a bit different, I do that for my love of the sport and the meat, but I still take no chances and put no undue stress on the animal. Nothing goes to waste from them.


----------

